
Scots 'have 421 words' for snow - m1k3r420
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-34323967
======
vidarh
Of course it has no such thing, and the headline is misleading.

It has 421 words that to varying degrees are related to snow.

If you look at the actual online thesaurus [1], and expand the subcategories,
you see that this includes e.g. specific types of clothing worn in snow or
stormy weather.

[1]
[http://scotsthesaurus.org/thescat/873/](http://scotsthesaurus.org/thescat/873/)

~~~
jonathonf
Feel free to write to them to complain. They might change their methodology if
enough people do; as it stands, their metrics keep telling them these
'articles' are popular.

------
jonathonf
Are 'quotes and questions' the 'best clickbait'?

More seriously - is the headline supposed to be a statement of fact, i.e.
"Scots have 421 words for snow"? The article would seem to indicate it is
indeed a fact, and the 'quote' is not actually a quote.

I honestly 'hate' the use of these 'quotes'. Does anyone with any BBC
knowledge know what the reasoning is behind these?

------
andyjohnson0
If you are interested in the relationship between language and
landscape/environment then I'd strongly recommend Robert Macfarlane's book
_Landmarks_ [1][2]. Definitely one of my reading highlights of the last year.

[1] [http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/feb/27/robert-
macfarla...](http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/feb/27/robert-macfarlane-
word-hoard-rewilding-landscape)

[2] [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Landmarks-Robert-
Macfarlane/dp/02411...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Landmarks-Robert-
Macfarlane/dp/0241146534)

------
GordonS
Title is totally misleading.

At least in everyday use here, these are the only ones I know:

\- Snow (teuchters would say 'snaw')

\- Sleet

\- Snain (this is something inbetween sleet and rain, wetter than sleet)

------
m1k3r420
Are there any other languages with similar things like this?

~~~
jnevill
In English we probably have 421 words for "Penis"... Tells you where our
priorities are.

------
cm2187
I wonder how many they have for whisky...

~~~
trumbitta2
They have one: it's "drink (this)"

